# I Got GAME...



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

So this morning kids had swim team. The wife stayed to watch and socialize while I went for a run.

When I finished my run, she was standing there chatting with a group of other moms. I walked up and gave her a big sweaty shirtless hug. She tried to pull away but I held her a few seconds. When I let go, she started to ***** at me, but I interrupted her with, "Hush now. You just looked so beautiful I couldn't help myself." Then I walked away before she could say anything else. 

I got to display alpha - grabbed her a "took" the hug, and didn't let her ***** at me.

I got to display beta - paid her a big compliment.

And she had to see her three friends ogle me shirtless while I acted sexy and romantic.

She can ***** about it, but we both know she loved it.

Big win. :smthumbup:


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

Awesome. I approve.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

..oooh, nice! trust me, she loved it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Women are SO weird. She should have told her friends to go home and then followed you to the shower 

BUT, what you did was great  Love it. You know if she betches to her friends about you, they won't believe her now :lol:


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

shirtless sweaty hugs are AWESOME and paired with a great compliment!!Like it! 

I imagine it gave her girlfriends something to cluck about later to their own husbands...


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

ScarletBegonias said:


> shirtless sweaty hugs are AWESOME and paired with a great compliment!!Like it!
> 
> I imagine it gave her girlfriends something to cluck about later to their own husbands...


Or their vibrators. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tigerman (Apr 5, 2012)

That's top-shelf stuff. Great going!


----------



## GhostRydr (Jun 2, 2012)

Always display that Alpha my friend! 80/20-being Beta..like a good ground beef mix.

oo bad you didnt turn around as you walked away and said for her friends to hear, "Oh, and I'll be out the shower and naked in about 20 minutes honey"


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

GhostRydr said:


> Always display that Alpha my friend! 80/20-being Beta..like a good ground beef mix.
> 
> oo bad you didnt turn around as you walked away and said for her friends to hear, "Oh, and I'll be out the shower and naked in about 20 minutes honey"


:lol:


----------

